# Looking for an advice for additions to Neon Tetra's tank



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys,

Have to take responsibility of my daughter's fresh water aquarium and looking for an advise.

The tank is 60 gal (48x24x12)
No plants
Neone Tetra ~15
Cory (Panda and Julii) - there were 3+3 but I can see at least 3 of them now (they might be hiding)
Pleco 1

I'd like to add some tank mates and thinking about

Guppy - 2M, 4F
Betta - 1
Red Cherry Shrimp - 2

Any other ideas or suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Two cherry shrimp will never be seen. You should look at starting with 15 or 20. Guppies and neons will eat baby shrimp and may bother adults. Betta may bother shrimp as well. If you just want shrimp amano shrimp might be a better choice. Much larger but will not reproduce in fresh water. You might consider another school of 15 tetras of some type.


----------



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> Two cherry shrimp will never be seen. You should look at starting with 15 or 20. Guppies and neons will eat baby shrimp and may bother adults. Betta may bother shrimp as well. If you just want shrimp amano shrimp might be a better choice. Much larger but will not reproduce in fresh water. You might consider another school of 15 tetras of some type.


Thanks *darkangel66n*. I was thinking about someone who will eat algae from aquarium decorations.

Are there any other tetras can be added?


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi puks,

It looks like she has an amazon biotope theme and I think it would look amazing to add to what she's already got=bigger groups of fewer species.
Not a fan of the betta idea.

You could double the neons which would give you a great show. Doubling the cory numbers would be a good idea (you could have 12). Cories and neons both do better in higher numbers.

An apple/mystery snail would fit into the scheme as well.

Lots of biotope tanks on Youtube. This video shows several examples






As for the algae, it would be best to figure out why you have it in the first place.

Do you do straight up water changes or are you doing anything to change water chemistry.

If you want to switch things up, you could always rescape with live plants, interesting wood or branches and botanicals.

Would love to see a pic of the tank if you can swing it.

HTH.


----------



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

Fisheye said:


> Hi puks,
> 
> It looks like she has an amazon biotope theme and I think it would look amazing to add to what she's already got=bigger groups of fewer species.
> Not a fan of the betta idea.
> ...


I guess the bad maintenance is a main reason for algae. I started from water change, siphoned cleaned sand and cleaned all decorations.

I'm not ready to start with wood and plants yet. I'm more familiar with marine tank.

Are you sure 12 cories will have enough food at bottom?

How many apple/mystery snails do you recommend for 60 gal?


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi,

Photoperiod and over feeding can contribute to algae issues so don't blame it all on maintenance

Not sure what you mean by 12 cories having enough to eat at the bottom...they should get fed and not be relied on as a clean up crew. They'll take anything-bloodworms, blanched vegetables, wafers...Tropical makes a spirulina wafer that sticks to the glass-it contains fish and crustaceans as well. Varied diet is the ticket.

Apple snails (Pomacea diffusa) get big-ping pong ball size. A single specimen can't reproduce. If you get a couple or several just know that they will most likely deposit egg clutches above the water line. I only have one and he is amazing to watch. They have a very serene quality.

J


----------



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

She added bloodworms and spirulina wafer. Didn't see they were active eaters of them.


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

Are the cories new fish? 

Also, have you found the other 3? They do better overall in larger numbers.


----------



## puks (Feb 5, 2013)

No, they are not.

I was able to find: 2 Panda and 3 Julii


----------



## Fisheye (Jan 13, 2015)

I hope you find the other fish!

I guess just try the cories on other foods. Maybe the 5 of them are getting enough to eat but it's weird (to me) that they weren't interested in blood worms.

Look forward to reading your progress.


----------

